# Desperately seeking Brits, Americans and Canadians in the south of France



## sunflower

A friend and I are getting together a book of our different impressions of coming to live here. It will have a bit of everything: short stories, poems, anecdotes, back-stories, sketches, photos. What I am looking for is your personal impressions, good or bad, funny or sad, for a section about a variety of people learning to live in a new place. I realise the experience will vary for everyone, depending on where they come from originally. And anything used will of course be completely anonymous! If anyone is interested in having their say, let me know through PM and I will give you my email address to send it to, so it remains completely private.


----------

